# Dog Possibly Ingested Frontline



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

Found him chewing on the tube (Frontline Plus for cats). Not sure how much, if any, he ate. About 1/3 was still in the tube so I'm not sure if he ate the rest or if it just spilled out on the rug. I'm sure he got at least a little bit in his mouth.

This happened about 15 minutes ago. Waiting on the vet to call back now. In the meantime I've been scouring the internet and it seems some people are saying it's terrible and poisonous and take to emergency vet ASAP. While others (even a few vets) are saying it's no big deal. Might cause an upset stomach but nothing serious.

Anyone have any experience or info on this? Should I induce vomiting just to be safe? The dog is a 45lb pit mix, about a year old. He's acting fine as of right now.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Frontline should have a 1-800 number to call. They will have an MSDS sheet on file and should be able to provide guidance. 

Did a quick search, looks like they are only open during business hours


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5905144_frontline-harmful-dogs-ingest_.html explains alot

apparently one average size dose of frontline is 1/4 of the amount toxic to dogs. but i would read that article. you can also call a poison control center the active ingredient that is toxic is called Fipronil It does not SOUND like he ingested enough to be harmful but its better safe then sorry. Once I had a ham bone in the sink and it mysteriously disappeared and I didnt think my dog got it and if he did he would have chewed it first. but I induced vomiting just to be sure and he vomited it the bone up WHOLE. and I was so happy i induced vomiting.

yellow mustard is a good way to induce vomiting. if you go that route.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Do NOT induce vomiting before talking to your vet or poison control. Some poisons do more damage coming up than they do staying down. They can be inhaled into the lungs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Any updates on your dog?


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Any updates on your dog?


Yes. The vet called back and said most likely he'd be fine but we could induce vomiting just to be safe. After a few attempts he finally threw up and was fine the rest of the day. And he's been his usual self all day today too. So, so far so good. I was freaking out there for a bit but I really don't think he ingested much at all. He never acted weird or foamed at the mouth (which is a very common symptom from what I read) or anything. 

Thanks everyone for your input and advice!


----------

